# More Puppy Pictures....



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Thanks-the puppies are growing so fast-they are adorable!!!!


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

They're SO cute! And from the looks of those paws, they're not going to be tiny!


----------



## goldenlovers (Oct 2, 2006)

Those pups are beautiful.. They look so healthy & Happy.. From the looks of the paws they will be big ones. You could almost mistake the one pic for a baby cougar cub..


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

How beautiful! How old are they now? They look so happy and carefree and the smiles on their faces are precious! Thanks!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

actually these 3 are the smaller ones..... the 3 other brothers were twice there size......


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

pjd001 said:


> How beautiful! How old are they now? They look so happy and carefree and the smiles on their faces are precious! Thanks!


There 11 weeks old...........


----------



## Wrigley's Mom (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh, they're beautiful!! A sight for sore eyes for sure! 

Thanks for sharing--


----------



## goldenlovers (Oct 2, 2006)

I want one :greenboun but for some reason I don't think hubby would allow it.. Not until we get a bigger place.. How much do you sell your babies for? Just curious..


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

goldenlovers said:


> I want one :greenboun but for some reason I don't think hubby would allow it.. Not until we get a bigger place.. How much do you sell your babies for? Just curious..


These arent mine.... they were turned into our rescue since the breeder wanted to get rid of them and couldnt sell them....


----------



## goldenlovers (Oct 2, 2006)

Are you serious? Man on Man how come I live here instead of there.. We have a Golden Rescue here but apparently it takes forever to get a dog from them and they have many regulations that go with it.

I'm hoping Hunter will have the body frame like those pups. I think it's too early to tell yet.. He's just 9 weeks old and growing daily. Those pups have the perfect body frame to me.
The line they came from you can tell it's a healthy one..


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Maggies Mom, Outstanding golden puppy pictures! Thanks for sharing and posting them for all of us.

Teddy & Kevin


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

kra said:


> Maggies Mom, Outstanding golden puppy pictures! Thanks for sharing and posting them for all of us.
> 
> Teddy & Kevin


Teddy ..... Maybe you will get to meet one of them this weekend......


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

These are great-looking puppies. The one in the second photo looks like a relative of Abbie. Cute, cute CUTE!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

jeffreyzone said:


> These are great-looking puppies. The one in the second photo looks like a relative of Abbie. Cute, cute CUTE!!!


Jeff..you will be happy to know Abbie is teaching the puppies all kinds of Abbie tricks.......:uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh:


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Jeff..you will be happy to know Abbie is teaching the puppies all kinds of Abbie tricks.......:uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh:


Of course she is!!! And no doubt those puppies are very willing students!


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm looking forward to our trip this weekend and meeting your golden crew.
Thanks for posting all the great pictures, they are sure having fun!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

jeffreyzone said:


> Of course she is!!! And no doubt those puppies are very willing students!


Oh these lil guys are very willing....................:uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh:


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

That first picture looks like a mini-Abbie.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

They are so cute,..... I hope they find happy homes and have great lives!
Thanks for sharing them with us
Hudson and Asha's Mum


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

MM thanks for the pictures. You certainly have lots of activity at your house. Did I read right...Is Kra coming to visit?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

mblondetoo said:


> MM thanks for the pictures. You certainly have lots of activity at your house. Did I read right...Is Kra coming to visit?


A friend of his and her boy are looking for a golden, there coming up to adoption day on sat.....


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> A friend of his and her boy are looking for a golden, there coming up to adoption day on sat.....


Dang, they are gonna have *fun*! And they'll get to meet your pack! Lucky them!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

jeffreyzone said:


> Dang, they are gonna have *fun*! And they'll get to meet your pack! Lucky them!!!


Well at least Abbie and maybe one of the puppies.... Maggie cant be around the other female dogs there and I will leave Hootie here to play with Maggs....


----------



## goldenlovers (Oct 2, 2006)

More puppy pictures please... I can't stop looking at those babies..

:hyper:


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> They were turned into our rescue since the breeder wanted to get rid of them and couldnt sell them....


Awww.......they are soo cute. ....hope they find forever homes


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Oh they are so precious! I can hardly stand it!


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I am curious--why is it the breeder could not sell them?


----------



## VeronicaLovesHerGoldens (May 27, 2005)

You take the best pictures!!! I wish I had your talent!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

njb said:


> I am curious--why is it the breeder could not sell them?


Im not sure...I really didnt ask..... All I cared about was getting these babies out of the cold..... they had these babies in a outside pen.....:uhoh: :uhoh:


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Im not sure...I really didnt ask..... All I cared about was getting these babies out of the cold..... they had these babies in a outside pen.....:uhoh: :uhoh:


Oh man--poor babies! It sounds kinda fishy that he would not even try to make a quick buck off them--but who cares! I am glad he did not! 

I bet they are enjoying life now!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

njb said:


> Oh man--poor babies! It sounds kinda fishy that he would not even try to make a quick buck off them--but who cares! I am glad he did not!
> 
> I bet they are enjoying life now!


I think they were so willing also because, they were getting shots etc and that was costing ans no money coming on ....... they are a joy to watch and have around.....


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

What kind of camera do you use? You always get such great action shots!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

MarleyLove said:


> What kind of camera do you use? You always get such great action shots!


Canon rebel xt..With a zoom lens.....its really a combo of both..........


----------



## Marion (Sep 9, 2006)

I want ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooone


----------

